# Missing my Ginger girl today...



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

We never do forget them, do we. Ginger sounds like she was the perfect companion with a sweet, sweet temperament. I think my Kosmo may have found Ginger as they sound like kindred spirits.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sorry that you lost Ginger at such a young age. So sad. I hope the good memories you have of your girl with help make this sad anniversary a little less so.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Your Ginger sure was a beautiful girl. Hope the beautiful memories and love that you shared help you on this difficult bridge day.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your kind thoughts. I wish I had more pictures on my computer to share, but they are all in photo albums and I don't have access to a scanner. 

I will be reminiscing about her all day today and giving extra hugs to Beamer.

Rita- I am sure that Ginger and Kosmo found each other! 
As well as Sam and Di.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Ginger was so beautiful and such a sweet gentle face. You will see her again someday!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Debles- Thank you for your kind words. I look forward to seeing her again.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Ginger was a beautiful girl. I know that my Beau dude is probably playing with her and keeping her company. He did love the girls. Especially the redheads.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ginger*

What a beautiful girl Ginger was. I am so sorry.


----------



## MikeS (Jan 9, 2012)

What a beautiful girl Ginger was, she looked so much like our Sugar who is also at the Bridge. 
She will be there at the Bridge waiting for you.

Mike


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sending you hugs and kisses.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sad that Ginger went to the bridge at such a young age.

Run free and play hard Ginger


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you all again for your kind words. Even after 6 years, her passing still hurts. The pain is much easier to deal with now than it was a few years ago, I know it will never fade fully, which I am thankful for.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry you lost Ginger so young. She was beautiful. It is for her you have Beamer now, Ginger did such a good job on this side of the Bridge.
Run free sweet girl.


----------

